# Turning specific signatures off and personal stickies



## Sandstone-Shadow (Oct 31, 2008)

I know you can turn _all_ signatures off, but would it be possible to make something that would allow you to only turn off specific ones? Like if someone has a really long signature or something, you could turn off only that user's signature and still see the others? Just an idea.

Also, is there a way to bring back the personal stickies hack? I really liked this one. ^^ But it's no big deal; I'll live without it.


----------



## surskitty (Oct 31, 2008)

Why not just subscribe to the threads instead of going for personal stickies?  If you set it to 'no email', it'll just list all of the threads you're subscribed to in your user CP whenever there's an unread post.  Not just that, but you can do a search for all subscribed threads.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Oct 31, 2008)

Hmm. That would work; I'll do that instead. ^^


----------



## Negrek (Oct 31, 2008)

> I know you can turn all signatures off, but would it be possible to make something that would allow you to only turn off specific ones? Like if someone has a really long signature or something, you could turn off only that user's signature and still see the others? Just an idea.


This would be so amazing, and yet probably difficult to code. I would absolutely love this hack, though.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Oct 31, 2008)

Butterfree's already said she doesn't want to bother with individual signature-off. I've just taken to adblocking the images in really long sigs instead.


----------



## Negrek (Oct 31, 2008)

Perhaps it would be more in order to set more concrete signature rules and then enforce them? I don't even care all that much about scrollbars; it's just when people put like ten big images vertically stacked in their sig that I want to choke them.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Oct 31, 2008)

Hm. I'm not sure if this helps, but if you put people on your ignore list, their signatures and avatars disappear, not just their post.

Normally, it's the troublesome members who have the huge signatures, so why not just make them disappear for you altogether? And yes, I know I'm being a stereotype, but I'm just stating it as it is.

Now all I need to do is figure out how to take Sandstone-Shadow _off_ my ignore list.

*Edit:* Alright, I figured out how to edit my ignore list. That made me look like an idiot.


----------



## Negrek (Oct 31, 2008)

Unfortunately, since I do administrative stuff for ASB, I can't really go ignoring a lot of members because I wouldn't be able to see their bank/approval/question posts.


----------



## surskitty (Nov 1, 2008)

It just shows a placeholder instead of the post.  You can click a button to get it to show the post.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Nov 1, 2008)

I'd rather have something that automatically disables scrollbar signatures than disabling individual signatures.


----------



## #1 bro (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't get why you guys are so bothered by the scrollbar signatures. With the scrollbar, they don't take up any more space than the normal signatures. I mean... that's why the scrollbar is there, right? Granted, sometimes when you're trying to scroll down the page you end up scrolling down someone's signature, but this doesn't happen very often (at least to me). 

So... can someone explain to me why the scrollbar sigs are so bad?


----------



## surskitty (Nov 1, 2008)

because usually the ones with scrollbars are the annoying ones


----------



## Zhorken (Nov 2, 2008)

When I'm scrolling down a page and my cursor hits a scrollbar signature, I start scrolling through the signature instead and that's annoying as hell.  It'd be nice if people would use signatures as "this goes at the end of my posts" rather than "place to stuff everything".


----------



## Retsu (Nov 2, 2008)

What ever happened to having a section in the profile to throw all quiz results and junk?


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Nov 2, 2008)

Re: scrolling through signatures
there is a little area to both sides of the signature where if you scroll while the mouse is over it, it won't take the extra time to scroll for signatures.
of course, this is annoying at first because you have to move your mouse /all/ the way over to the side of the screen.

and obligatory image example (retsu i stole your post as example)

edit:
and if you _really_ want scrollbar signatures off (or at least cut off when they surpass X length), write a greasemonkey script to change all of the "overflow:auto;" setting on signatures into "overflow:hidden;"


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Nov 2, 2008)

Retsu said:


> What ever happened to having a section in the profile to throw all quiz results and junk?


Ooh, this would be cool. =D I like that idea.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 2, 2008)

But everyone'd block _my_ sig, and Jean Armstrong wouldn't be able to scare people any more D,=


----------



## Eevee (Nov 2, 2008)

why should we all have to go to extra effort to avoid members who are annoying as piss

this seems a little backwards

signatures are not a fucking profile/blog/life status thing goddamn


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 2, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> But everyone'd block _my_ sig, and Jean Armstrong wouldn't be able to scare people any more D,=


Here's a solution: Separate the non-scrollable chunks of your sig, and randomize them.


----------

